
Large-Scale Simultaneous Inference [class notes] - Anon84
http://www-stat.stanford.edu/~omkar/329/
======
ahalan
related courses with online materials: [http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-
courses-on-large-scale-le...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-courses-on-
large-scale-learning)

